# "Certified Weed Free" hay-real or gimmick?



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

http://marshall.craigslist.org/grd/4331730258.html

Saw this ad for "certified weed free" grass hay, seems to be advertising quite a ways from home as that is 300 miles from here. $10 for a 41# bale seems a bit steep to me too, I know I couldn't get that for a 50# 4th cutting rabbit alfalfa bale most days. Plus either the pics didn't turn out or it really isn't that "green" of a bale in my opinion. Is there such a thing as "certified weed free"? Who gives out the certification? How do you qualify? Or do I just need to get the purple and yellow strings?!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't some sort of certification like that required for horses on certain government lands for trail riding?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes to take hay up in the parks in the mountains here in Colorado it has to be certified weed free hay like the ad says. They are trying to keep weed seed out of the parks (they have already failed) Here certified hay costs more then $10, but that's because "normal" hay is already 9-10 dollars. I think each certification is run by your state if they offer it. However I've never thought it was worth it. I've seen certified weed free hay that has weeds and looks pretty nasty so quality really isn't a selling point. And most people when they need to buy weed free hay they are only buying small amounts for going onto government lands. For example if they are taking two horses for 5 days they only will buy enough to feed them those 5 days. So they won't be buying truck loads.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I learn something every day here! So are the colored strings really part of the "certified" deal? Seems like hay can vary from bale to bale, how can anyone regulate that?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have produced weed free hay a few years ago. I followed a state program. I paid a $1 a acre and so much to come out and inspect my feilds as well as .25 a tag to put on each bale. For the thoroughness of the inspection I thought it was reasonable. Yes there may be weeds in the hay but there can not be any seed or disease that can be spread. For this reason it is easier to get first cutting approved than other cuttings because you are more apt to have weed seed in other cuttings. My weed problems wee usually on the edge of the feild which he would mark. Later I would spray them. My market dried up so I quit but have no regrets and would do I again. Mel


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We raised certified alf last year. To have it certified we had to call the county weed and pest dept, schedule an appointment, and the guys would come out and wander through the field for an hour or so looking for weeds. The cost was $50 per field. On one hand it was reasonable for 4 man hours and travel time, on the other, as Teslan stated, it doesn't help that people only buy it to go to the mountain. Around here it is required on any Forest Service ground. ie. National forest. The value of the hay really isn't any greater than the rest of what we sell, it all tests the same.

I would have to add though that to get the colored twine you have to buy it from weed and pest, and it isn't any cheaper that is for sure. Also, we found that we could not run the normal 190/ 9600 twine that we have been using in the certified twine. We had to go up to 210 for it to stay together. The twine was simply shredding apart as the bales would exit the back of the baler.It cost me a night of baling before all was said and done.

Overall, we have decided that it isn't for us and this coming season we are only doing a quarantine release instead. All ag products in my county have to be quarantine released for noxious weeds prior to sale. That release is free from the same people that inspect the "weed free" hay. That being said, I still have a roll of colored stuff, so if I should find myself going to the mountain for a couple of days I am sure that I can find a couple of weed free bales in the stackyard somewhere.

My final thought is that I am pretty sure that my cows and horses are colorblind and couldn't care less about the color of the twine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What exactly does "colored twine" mean....is it a specific color that is unlike what you can buy from Bridon etc.?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes it's a special twine. I looked into the weed free hay thing and decided it just didn't have enough additional profit potential for me to bother with. I was going to put a link in but my internet is being terribly slow so do a google search on certified weed free forage in your state.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

At our local weed and pest the twine is two colored, this year it was purple and something, if I remember correctly. For some reason they get the colors of pro football teams. Years ago they had the Denver Broncos colors and now they have the Minnesota Vikings colors. For whatever reason this was on purpose. The idea is that you run one strand of "normal" twine and one strand of their stuff. When I get back around the place I can get you the name brand. It is subpar twine for sure.

Here is a link to the Wyoming state standards

http://fcwp.org/foragecertification/foragecertification.htm

And here is a link that shows a picture of the "colored twine".

www.agri.state.id.us/categories/plantsinsects/noxiousweeds/nwffs.php


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

55....I have dropped off the Western edge of the Big Horns and looked down at that spectacular view of the basin many times. Thanks for the info on the weed certified hay. Could not get the pic of the twine to pull up though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not sure how to fix the link.

Depending on which highway you were dropping off the bighorns on, the view is always good. Pretty amazing to look out over 60 miles of ground from one spot.

I will see if I can find another link to the twine.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike take time to visit the Medicine Wheel.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have Mel....really cool....very spiritual. Love the Big Horns.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

It affects me that way to.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just up there a couple of weeks ago on the sleds. Of course you cannot get real close but that area is nice. I wish they could figure out who exactly built the wheel. I guess you have heard about the arrow somewhere in Utah that points right at the Medicine Wheel.

Actually, just north of there are some caves, or dinosaur traps as they are called. The Pryor mountains to the northwest have ice caves that maintain ice all year round. Devils canyon is between the two and is awesome in its own right. The entire area has a lot of diversity and scenery for sure.


----------

